

Ask HN: Review my diphur.com, think delicious + goog reader with revenue source - cl8ton

I launched a hobby website last month I developed over the last year. It’s not fancy but satisfies my need for constant news information.<p>Had a few random consumer blogs review it over the last week and starting to get increasing traffic right now.<p>I used to use another website called Pagehammer that did something similar to diphur.com but didn’t have the bookmarking capabilities of delicious (my favorite) built in.<p>PH went dark last year so I decided to write a website that combined my favorite functions of delicious and PH into one website.<p>Would love your feedback on my website!
======
cl8ton
Thanks everyone for your comments via my website feedback and email!

Oddly nobody posted on this thread?

------
cl8ton
Visit: <http://diphur.com>

------
wesley
Site's not loading.

~~~
cl8ton
Sorry bout that, should be fine now. Pushed changes before heading to day job.

